
Cambridge Union Debate, AI Edition: Will AI Will Bring More Harm Than Good? - Dowwie
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWkvopzAvoQ
======
Dowwie
about the event: [https://medium.com/@IBMResearch/augmenting-humans-ibms-
proje...](https://medium.com/@IBMResearch/augmenting-humans-ibms-project-
debater-ai-gives-human-debating-teams-a-hand-at-cambridge-69a29bcd4eff)

